# What movies do you own?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I spent the last few weeks compiling a list of all my movies and was wondering what movies others have in their collection?

This is my list:

Nr. Title: .................................. Medium: ....Year: Genre(s): 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ..15 Minutes ...........................Bluray ...... 2001 ....Action, Crime, Drama, Thriller
2 ..2012 ...................................Bluray ...... 2009 ....Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi 
14 ..A walk to remember ............HDDVD 
287 Adventures of Sharkboy and Lav DVD ... 2005 ...Action, Adventure, Family, Fan
301 Adventures of Tintin, The .....Bluray ...... 2011 ...Animation, Action, Adventure, 
6 .. Agent Cody Banks ................DVD .........2003 ...Action, Adventure, Comedy, Cri
17 .Air Force One .......................Bluray .......1997 ...Action, Adventure, Drama, Thri
10 Alvin and the Chipmunks .......Bluray ...... 2007 ...Animation, Comedy, Family, Fan
277 Amazing Spider-Man, The .... Bluray .......2012 ..Action, Adventure, Fantasy 
22 Animatrix, The .....................DVD ..........2003 .. Animation, Action, Adventure, 
355 Animusic ............................DVD ......... 2001 .. Music, Animation, Short 
356 Animusic 2 ......................... DVD ........ 2005 .. Animation, Short, Music 
20 Antz ....................................DVD .........1998 .. Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
15 Apollo 13 ............................ DVD .........1995 .. Drama, History 
11 Arctic Tale .......................... Bluray ...... 2007 .. Documentary, Family 
19 Argo .................................. Bluray ....... 2012 .. Drama, History, Thriller 
18 Arthur Christmas ................ Bluray ....... 2011 .. Animation, Comedy, Drama, Fami
145 Assassination of Jesse James Bluray ...... 2007 .. Biography, Crime, Drama, Histo
7 Astro Boy ............................ Bluray ...... 2009 .. Animation, Action, Family, Sci
13 Astronaut's Wife, The ........... DVD ........ 1999 .. Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller 
9 August Rush ........................ HD DVD ... 2007 .. Drama, Music 
4 Avengers, The ..................... Bluray ...... 2012 .. Action 
12 Aviator, The ....................... HD DVD .... 2004 .. Biography, Drama 
23 Back to the Future, the comple DVDs ..... 1985 .. Adventure, Comedy, Sci-Fi 
39 Battle Los Angeles ............... Bluray ...... 2011 .. Action, Sci-Fi 
32 Battleship ........................... Bluray ...... 2012 .. Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
21 Battlestar Galactica the compl DVDs ...... 1978 .. Sci-Fi, Action, Adventure 
3 Beautiful Mind, A .................. DVD ........ 2001.. Biography, Drama 
35 Bedtime Stories .................. Bluray .......2008 .. Comedy, Family, Fantasy, Roman
24 Bee Movie .......................... DVD ......... 2007 .. Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
29 Beverly Hills Cop II ............. DVD ......... 1987 .. Action, Comedy, Crime, Thrille
353 Bible, The mini series ...........Bluray .......2013 .. Action, Drama 
30 Bicentennial Man .................. DVD ........ 1999 .. Drama, Fantasy, Romance, Sci-F
25 Blown Away ......................... DVD ........ 1994 .. Action, Thriller 
31 Bolt ..................................... Bluray ..... 2008 .. Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
26 Bourne Identity, The ..............HD DVD ... 2002 .. Action, Mystery, Thriller 
33 Bourne Legacy, The .............. Bluray ...... 2012 .. Action, Adventure, Mystery, Th
27 Bourne Supremacy, The ........ DVD ........ 2004 .. Action, Crime, Thriller 
28 Bourne Ultimatum, The .......... HD DVD .. 2007 .. Action, Crime, Thriller 
37 Bridge to Terabithia ............... Bluray ..... 2007 .. Adventure, Drama, Family, Fant
153 Bugs Bunny/Looney Tunes ..... DVDs ...... 1985 .. Animation, Family, Comedy 
36 Buried ................................... Bluray .... 2010 .. Drama, Mystery, Thriller 
346 Cabin in the Woods, The ........ Bluray ..... 2012 .. Horror, Mystery, Thriller 
64 Camp Rock ........................... Bluray ..... 2008 .. Comedy, Family, Musical, Roman
40 Captain America: The First Ave Bluray ..... 2011 .. Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi 
42 Cars ..................................... Bluray ..... 2006 .. Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
43 Cars 2 .................................. Bluray ...... 2011 .. Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
44 Cars Toon: Matter Tall Tales .. Bluray ....... 2010 .. Animation 
46 Cast Away ........................... DVD .......... 2000 .. Adventure, Drama 
47 Catch Me If You Can .............. Bluray ...... 2002 .. Biography, Comedy, Crime, Dram
349 Category 7: The End of the Wor DVD ....... 2005 .. Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller 
58 Cats & Dogs .......................... DVD ......... 2001 .. Action, Adventure, Comedy, Fam
48 Chain Reaction ...................... DVD ..........1996 .. Action, Drama, Sci-Fi, Thrille
63 Charlie and the Chocolate Fact Bluray ....... 2005 Adventure, Comedy, Family, Fan
59 Charlotte's Web .................... DVD .......... 2006 .. Comedy, Family, Fantasy 
61 Chicken Run ......................... DVD ......... 2000 .. Animation, Family, Comedy 
41 Christmas Carol, A ................ Bluray ...... 2009 .. Animation, Comedy, Drama, Fami
54 Christmas Shoes, The ............ DVD ......... 2002 .. Drama 
194 Chronicles of Narnia: Prince C Bluray ....... 2008 .. Action, Adventure, Family, Fan
192 Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion DVD .......... 2005 .. Adventure, Family, Fantasy 
193 Chronicles of Narnia: The Voya Bluray ...... 2010 .. Adventure, Family, Fantasy 
5 Cinderella Story, A ................. DVD .......... 2004 .. Comedy, Family, Romance 
60 City of Ember ........................ DVD .......... 2008 .. Adventure, Family, Fantasy, Sc
50 Cliffhanger ............................ DVD .......... 1993 .. Action, Adventure, Thriller 
45 Cloudy with a Chance of Meatba Bluray ..... 2009 .. Animation, Comedy, Family, Fan
56 Collateral .............................. DVD .......... 2004 .. Crime, Drama, Thriller 
57 Collateral Damage ................. DVD .......... 2002 .. Action, Drama, Thriller 
65 College Road Trip .................. Bluray ........ 2008 .. Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Fami
49 Contagion ............................. Bluray ....... 2011 .. Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller 
51 Courage Under Fire ............... Bluray ........ 1996 .. Drama, Mystery, Thriller, War 
53 Courageous .......................... Bluray ....... 2011 .. Drama 
52 Cowboys & Aliens ................. Bluray ........ 2011 .. Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller, West
55 Crocodile Hunter: Collision Co Bluray ........ 2002 .. Action, Adventure, Comedy, Fam
326 Curse of the Were-Rabbit ......DVD ........... 2005 .. Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
66 Daddy's Little Girls ................ Bluray ........ 2007 .. Drama, Romance 
72 Dances with Wolves .............. DVD ........... 1990 .. Adventure, Drama, Western 
81 Dante's Peak ........................ HD DVD ...... 1997 .. Action, Adventure, Thriller 
73 Daredevil ............................. DVD ........... 2003 .. Action, Crime, Fantasy, Sci-Fi
34 Dark Knight, The Trilogy ........ Bluray ........ 2008 .. Action, Crime, Drama, Thriller
97 Darkman .............................. DVD .......... 1990 .. Action, Comedy, Crime, Sci-Fi,
82 Day After Tomorrow, The ....... Bluray ....... 2004 .. Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
70 Daylight ................................ DVD ..........1996 .. Action, Adventure, Thriller 
67 Desperate Hours .................... DVD ......... 1990 .. Thriller, Crime, Drama 
80 Despicable Me ........................ Bluray ...... 2010 .. Animation, Comedy, Crime, Fami
74 Die Hard The first 4 movies ..... DVD ......... 1988 .. Action, Thriller 
71 Dinosaur ................................ Bluray ...... 2000 .. Animation, Adventure, Family, 
78 District 9 ................................ Bluray ...... 2009 .. Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller 
69 Dolores Claiborne ................... DVD ......... 1995 .. Crime, Drama, Mystery, Thrille
76 Dolphin Tale ........................... Bluray ...... 2011 .. Drama, Family 
68 Double Jeopardy .....................DVD .......... 1999 .. Crime, Mystery, Thriller 
62 Dr. Seuss' The Cat in the Hat ... DVD .......... 2003 .. Adventure, Comedy, Family, Fan
85 Dragons: Gift of the Night Fur ... Bluray ....... 2011 .. Animation, Short, Adventure, F
77 Déjà-Vu ................................. Bluray ....... 2005 .. Drama 
89 E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial .......... Bluray ...... 1982 .. Adventure, Family, Fantasy, Sc
354 Earth ..................................... Bluray ...... 2007 .. Documentary 
95 Edge, The ............................... DVD ......... 1997 .. Adventure, Drama, Thriller 
87 Eight Below ............................ Bluray ....... 2006 .. Adventure, Drama, Family 
96 Enchanted .............................. Bluray ....... 2007 .. Comedy, Family, Fantasy, Music
98 Eraser ................................... DVD .......... 1996 .. Action, Mystery, Thriller 
83 Escape from L.A. .................... DVD .......... 1996 .. Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
359 Escape from Planet Earth ........ Bluray ....... 2013 .. Sci-Fi, Comedy, Adventure, Ani
86 Evening ................................. HD DVD ..... 2007 .. Drama, Romance 
84 Extremely Loud & Incredibly Cl Bluray ......... 2011 .. Adventure, Drama, Mystery 
103 Fantastic Four ....................... Bluray ......... 2005 .. Action, Adventure, Fantasy, Sc
88 Fantastic Mr. Fox ................... Bluray ......... 2009 .. Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
102 Fearless ............................... DVD ........... 1993 .. Drama 
105 Fifth Element, The ................. Bluray ......... 1997 .. Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi 
104 Finding Nemo ....................... DVD ............ 2003 .. Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
101 Fire Down Below .................. DVD ............ 1997 .. Action, Drama, Thriller 
99 Flight ................................... Bluray .......... 2012 .. Drama 
94 Flight of the Intruder ............. DVD ............. 1991 .. Action, Romance, War 
100 Flight of the Phoenix ............. Bluray .......... 2004 .. Action, Adventure, Drama, Thri
92 Flightplan .............................. DVD ............ 2005 .. Drama, Mystery, Thriller 
90 Flushed Away ....................... DVD ............. 2006 .. Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
91 Forgotten, The ...................... DVD ............. 2004 .. Drama, Mystery, Sci-Fi, Thrill
93 Frequency ............................ DVD ............. 2000 .. Crime, Drama, Fantasy, Thrille
363 G.I. Joe: Retaliation .............. Bluray .......... 2013 .. Action, Thriller, Sci-Fi, Adve
362 G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra ... Bluray .......... 2009 .. Action, Thriller, Sci-Fi, Adve
107 Galaxy Quest ....................... DVD ............. 1999 .. Adventure, Comedy, Sci-Fi 
110 Game Plan, The .................... Bluray .......... 2007 .. Comedy, Family, Sport 
106 Garfield ............................... DVD ............. 2004 .. Comedy, Family 
38 General's Daughter, The ........ DVD ............. 1999 .. Crime, Drama, Mystery, Thrille
108 Glass House, The ................. DVD .............. 2001 .. Thriller 
111 Gone in Sixty Seconds ...........DVD .............. 2000 .. Action, Crime, Thriller 
350 Good Day to Die Hard, A ....... Bluray ........... 2013 .. Action, Crime, Thriller 
113 Green Lantern ...................... Bluray ........... 2011 .. Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
109 Green Mile, The .................... DVD ............. 1999 .. Crime, Drama, Fantasy, Mystery
112 Guardian, The ...................... DVD ............. 2006 .. Action, Adventure, Drama 
122 Hanna ................................. Bluray ........... 2011 .. Action, Adventure, Thriller 
120 Happy Feet Two ................... Bluray ........... 2011 .. Animation, Comedy, Family, Mus
121 Help, The ............................. Bluray ........... 2011 .. Drama 
342 Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey, Bluray ......... 2012 .. Adventure, Fantasy 
119 Home Alone .......................... Bluray ........... 1990 .. Comedy, Family 
116 Hotel Transylvania ................. Bluray ........... 2012 .. Animation, Comedy, Family, Fan
79 How to Train Your Dragon ....... Bluray ........... 2010 .. Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
123 Hugo .................................... Bluray ........... 2011 .. Adventure, Drama, Family, Myst
118 Hulk ..................................... DVD .............. 2003 .. Action, Sci-Fi 
114 Hunger Games, The ............... Bluray ........... 2012 .. Adventure, Fantasy, Sci-Fi 
132 I Am Legend ......................... Bluray ........... 2007 .. Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller 
135 I Am Sam ............................. DVD .............. 2001 .. Drama 
351 Ice Age: Continental Drift ....... Bluray ........... 2012 .. Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
126 Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs Bluray .......... 2009 .. Animation, Action, Adventure, 
125 Ice Age: The Meltdown ............ Bluray .......... 2006 .. Animation, Action, Adventure, 
129 IMAX, explore your mind Box set . DVDs ........ 1996 .. Documentary 
124 In the Valley of Elah ................ Bluray .......... 2007 .. Crime, Drama, Mystery, Thrille
134 In Time .................................. Bluray .......... 2011 .. Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller 
137 Inception ................................ Bluray .......... 2010 .. Action, Adventure, Mystery, Sc
117 Incredible Hulk, The ................. Bluray ......... 2008 .. Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller 
131 Incredibles, The ....................... DVD ........... 2004 .. Animation, Action, Adventure, 
136 Inside Man .............................. DVD ............ 2006 .. Crime, Drama, Thriller 
138 International, The .................... Bluray ......... 2009 .. Action, Crime, Drama, Mystery,
130 Invincible ................................ Bluray ......... 2006 .. Biography, Drama, Sport 
127 Iron Man ................................. Bluray ......... 2008 .. Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi 
128 Iron Man 2 .............................. Bluray ......... 2010 .. Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi 
358 Jack the Giant Slayer ............... Bluray ......... 2013 .. Adventure, Fantasy 
142 Jingle All the Way ..................... DVD ........... 1996 .. Comedy, Family 
143 John Q ..................................... DVD ........... 2002 .. Drama, Thriller 
144 Johnny Mnemonic ..................... DVD ........... 1995 .. Action, Sci-Fi 
147 Journey 2: The Mysterious Isla ... Bluray ........ 2012 .. Action, Adventure, Comedy, Fam
146 Journey to the Center of the Earth Bluray ....... 2008 .. Action, Adventure, Family, Fan
141 K2 ............................................ DVD .......... 1991 .. Adventure, Drama 
148 Karate Kid, The 5 disc box set ..... DVDs ........ 1984 .. Action, Drama, Family, Sport 
149 Kung Fu Panda .......................... Bluray ........ 2008 .. Animation, Action, Adventure, 
150 Kung Fu Panda 2 ....................... Bluray ......... 2011 .. Animation, Action, Adventure, 
158 Left Behind ............................... DVD ............ 2001 Action, Drama, Fantasy, Sci-Fi
160 Left Behind: World at War .......... DVD ............ 2005 .. Action, Drama, Fantasy, Sci-Fi
156 Legend of the Guardians:............ Bluray ......... 2010 .. Animation, Adventure, Fantasy 
345 Les Misérables .......................... Bluray ......... 2012 .. Drama, Musical, Romance 
162 Lethal Weapon .......................... HD DVD ....... 1987 .. Action, Thriller 
163 Lethal Weapon 2 ....................... Bluray .......... 1989 .. Action, Thriller 
164 Lethal Weapon 4 ....................... DVD ............. 1998 .. Action, Crime, Thriller 
157 Licence to Kill ........................... DVD ............. 1989 .. Action, Adventure, Crime, Thri
218 Life - Mini series........................ Bluray ........... 2009 .. Documentary 
344 Life of Pi .................................. Bluray ........... 2012 .. Adventure, Drama, Fantasy 
161 Lion King, The .......................... Bluray ........... 1994 .. Animation, Adventure, Drama, F
181 Little House on the Prairie full series DVDs ........ 1974 .. Drama, Family, Romance, Wester
140 Little Mermaid II: Return to to .... DVD .............. 2000 .. Animation, Family, Fantasy, Mu
154 Little Mermaid, The ................... DVD ............... 1989 .. Animation, Family, Fantasy, Mu
155 Little Princess, A ....................... DVD ............... 1995 .. Drama, Family, Fantasy 
75 Live Free or Die Hard ................ Bluray ............. 2007 .. Action, Crime, Thriller 
165 Lockout ................................... HD DVD .......... 2012 .. Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller 
139 Longest Yard, The .................... DVD ............... 2005 .. Comedy, Crime, Sport 
166 Looper .................................... Bluray ............ 2012 .. Action, Crime, Sci-Fi, Thrille
152 Lorax, The ............................... Bluray ............ 2012 .. Animation, Comedy, Family, Fan
151 Lord of the Rings: the series ...... Blurays ............ 2001 .. Action, Adventure, Fantasy 
168 Lost in Space ........................... DVD ............... 1998 .. Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
172 Madagascar ............................. DVD ............... 2005 .. Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
174 Madagascar 3: Europe's Most .... Bluray ............. 2012 .. Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
173 Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa .... Bluray .............. 2008 .. Animation, Action, Adventure, 
171 Magma: Volcanic Disaster ........ DVD ................. 2006 .. Action 
159 Making of 'Left Behind II: Tri .... DVD ................. 2002 .. Documentary, Short 
176 Mars Needs Moms ................... Bluray .............. 2011 .. Animation, Action, Adventure, 
170 Matrix Reloaded, The ................ DVD ................ 2003 .. Action, Sci-Fi 
169 Matrix, The .............................. DVD ................ 1999 .. Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi 
182 Mean Girls ............................... DVD ................ 2004 .. Comedy 
175 Meet the Robinsons .................. DVD ................. 2007 .. Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
177 Megamind ............................... Bluray .............. 2010 .. Animation, Action, Comedy, Fam
190 Men in Black 3 Bluray + D 2012 Action, Comedy, Sci-Fi 
187 Mercury Rising Original D 1998 Action, Crime, Drama, Thriller
167 Michael Clayton Bluray + D 2007 Crime, Drama, Mystery, Thrille
191 Mission: Impossible - Ghost Pr Bluray + D 2011 Action, Thriller 
184 Monster House Bluray + D 2006 Animation, Comedy, Family, Fan
189 Monsters vs Aliens Bluray + D 2009 Animation, Action, Adventure, 
178 Monsters, Inc. Bluray + D 2001 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
115 Monty Python and the Holy Grai Original D 1975 Adventure, Comedy, Fantasy 
179 Mr. Bean - Season 1 Original D 1990 Comedy, Family 
180 Mr. Bean's Holiday Original D 2007 Comedy, Family 
196 Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium Bluray + D 2007 Comedy, Family, Fantasy 
195 Mrs. Doubtfire Bluray + D 1993 Comedy, Drama 
188 Muppets, The Bluray + D 2011 Comedy, Family, Musical 
183 My Big Fat Greek Wedding Original D 2002 Comedy, Romance 
205 National Treasure Original D 2004 Action, Adventure, Mystery, Th
206 National Treasure: Book of Sec Bluray + D 2007 Action, Adventure, Mystery, Th
197 Next Three Days, The Bluray + D 2010 Crime, Drama, Romance, Thrille
200 Nick of Time Original D 1995 Crime, Drama, Thriller 
185 Night at the Museum Bluray + D 2006 Action, Adventure, Comedy, Fam
186 Night at the Museum: Battle of Bluray + D 2009 Action, Adventure, Comedy, Fam
198 Nim's Island Bluray + D 2008 Adventure, Comedy, Family, Fan
199 Not Without My Daughter Original D 1991 Drama, Thriller 
204 Notebook, The Original D 2004 Drama, Romance 
364 Oblivion Bluray + D 2013 Action, Sci-Fi, Adventure 
319 Open Season Original D 2006 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
207 Open Season 2 Bluray + D 2008 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
352 Oz the Great and Powerful Bluray + D 2013 Adventure, Family, Fantasy 
220 Panic Room Original D 2002 Crime, Thriller 
219 Passion of the Christ, The Original D 2004 Drama 
227 Patriot, The Bluray + D 2000 Action, Drama, War 
209 Pay It Forward Original D 2000 Drama 
216 Peacemaker, The Original D 1997 Action, Thriller 
221 Pearl Harbor Original D 2001 Action, Drama, Romance, War 
222 Penelope Original D 2006 Comedy, Fantasy, Romance 
201 Phase IV Original D 2002 Action, Drama, Thriller 
213 Pirates of the Caribbean: On S Bluray + D 2011 Action, Adventure, Fantasy 
212 Pirates of the Caribbean: The Bluray + D 2003 Action, Adventure, Fantasy 
224 Pixar Shorts: A Short History, Bluray + D 2007 Documentary, Short 
202 Planet 51 Bluray + D 2009 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
217 Planet Earth - Season 1 Bluray + D 2006 Documentary 
203 Polar Express, The Original D 2004 Animation, Adventure, Family, 
210 Poseidon Original D 2006 Action, Adventure, Drama, Thri
211 Princess and the Frog, The Bluray + D 2009 Animation, Family, Fantasy, Mu
208 Prometheus Bluray + D 2012 Adventure, Mystery, Sci-Fi 
214 Proof of Life Original D 2000 Drama, Thriller 
215 Pursuit of Happyness, The Original D 2006 Biography, Drama 
223 Puss in Boots Bluray + D 2011 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
225 Quantum Leap season 4 - Season Original D 1989 Action, Adventure, Drama, Fami
226 Quiz Show Original D 1994 Drama, History 
239 Race to Witch Mountain Bluray + D 2009 Action, Adventure, Family, Fan
347 Radio Original D 2003 Drama, Sport 
228 Rainmaker, The Original D 1997 Crime, Drama, Thriller 
237 Rango Bluray + D 2011 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
230 Ratatouille Original D 2007 Animation, Comedy, Family, Fan
240 Real Steel Bluray + D 2011 Action, Drama, Sci-Fi, Sport 
236 Red Bluray + D 2010 Action, Comedy, Crime, Thrille
238 Red Dawn Bluray + D 2012 Action, War 
229 Regarding Henry Original D 1991 Drama 
361 Rescuers Down Under, The Bluray + D 1990 Drama, Adventure, Fantasy, Cri
360 Rescuers, The Bluray + D 1977 Drama, Adventure, Fantasy, Cri
234 Riding in Cars with Boys Original D 2001 Biography, Comedy, Drama 
241 Rio Bluray + D 2011 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
357 Rise of the Guardians Bluray + D 2012 Animation, Adventure, Family, 
231 Rise of the Planet of the Apes Bluray + D 2011 Action, Drama, Sci-Fi, Thrille
348 Road to Perdition Original D 2002 Crime, Drama, Thriller 
133 Robots Original D 2005 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
233 Ronin Bluray + D 1998 Action, Adventure, Crime, Thri
232 Rush Hour Bluray + D 1998 Action, Comedy, Thriller, Crim
235 RV Original D 2006 Adventure, Comedy, Family 
264 Salt Bluray + D 2010 Action, Crime, Mystery, Thrill
254 Sanctum Bluray + D 2011 Action, Adventure, Drama, Thri
273 Santa Clause 3: The Escape Cla Original D 2006 Adventure, Comedy, Family, Fan
251 Saving Private Ryan Original D 1998 Action, Drama, War 
252 Schindler's List Bluray + D 1993 Biography, Drama, History, War
253 Seabiscuit Original D 2003 Drama, History, Sport 
272 Second Chance, The Original D 2006 Drama 
285 Secret of the Wings Bluray + D 2012 Animation, Family, Fantasy 
280 Secretariat Bluray + D 2010 Drama, Family, History, Sport 
278 Shaft Original D 2000 Action, Crime, Thriller 
266 Shawshank Redemption, The Original D 1994 Crime, Drama 
260 Short Circuit Bluray + D 1986 Comedy, Family, Sci-Fi 
255 Shrek Original D 2001 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
256 Shrek 2 Bluray + D 2004 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
258 Shrek Forever After Bluray + D 2010 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
257 Shrek the Third HD DVD 2007 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
262 Siege, The Bluray + D 1998 Action, Crime, Drama, Thriller
271 Skyfall Bluray + D 2012 Action, Adventure, Thriller 
284 Sleeping Beauty Original D 1959 Animation, Family, Fantasy, Mu
267 Sliders the compleat searies - Original D 1995 Sci-Fi, Adventure, Fantasy 
263 Smurfs, The Bluray + D 2011 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
281 Sound of Music, The Original D 1965 Biography, Drama, Family, Musi
286 Source Code Bluray + D 2011 Mystery, Sci-Fi, Thriller 
282 Space Buddies Original D 2009 Adventure, Family, Fantasy, Sc
283 Speed Bluray + D 1994 Action, Thriller 
274 Spider-Man Original D 2002 Action, Fantasy 
275 Spider-Man 2 Original D 2004 Action, Adventure, Fantasy 
276 Spider-Man 3 Original D 2007 Action, Adventure, Fantasy 
250 Star Trek Bluray + D 2009 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi 
244 Star Trek III: The Search for Original D 1984 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
245 Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home Original D 1986 Adventure, Comedy, Sci-Fi 
249 Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Bluray + D 1991 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
246 Star Trek: Generations Original D 1994 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
248 Star Trek: Nemesis Original D 2002 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
243 Star Trek: The Motion Picture Original D 1979 Adventure, Mystery, Sci-Fi 
247 Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan Original D 1982 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
259 Star Wars, the compleat series Bluray + D 1977 Action, Adventure, Fantasy, Sc
279 Stardust HD DVD 2007 Adventure, Family, Fantasy, Ro
261 Sudden Death Original D 1995 Action, Drama, Thriller 
265 Super 8 Bluray + D 2011 Mystery, Sci-Fi, Thriller 
268 Superman Bluray + D 1978 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi 
269 Superman II HD DVD 1980 Action, Sci-Fi 
270 Superman Returns Original D 2006 Action, Adventure, Fantasy, Sc
242 Surf's Up Bluray + D 2007 Animation, Comedy, Family, Spo
290 Taken 2 Bluray + D 2012 Action, Crime, Thriller 
314 Tangled Bluray + D 2010 Animation, Comedy, Family, Fan
305 Terminator 2: Judgment Day Original D 1991 Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller 
306 Terminator 3: Rise of the Mach Original D 2003 Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller 
307 Terminator Salvation Bluray + D 2009 Action, Drama, Sci-Fi, Thrille
304 Terminator, The Original D 1984 Action, Sci-Fi 
343 The imposible Bluray + D 2012 Drama, History, Thriller 
16 The secret world of Arietti Bluray + D 2010 Animation, Adventure, Family, 
298 Thirteenth Floor, The Original D 1999 Mystery, Sci-Fi, Thriller 
300 Thor Bluray + D 2011 Action, Adventure, Fantasy 
297 Tim Original D 1979 Drama, Romance 
308 Time Machine, The Original D 2002 Sci-Fi, Adventure, Action 
8 Time to Kill, A Bluray + D 1996 Crime, Drama, Thriller 
312 Tinker Bell Original D 2008 Animation, Adventure, Family, 
288 Tinker Bell and the Lost Treas Bluray + D 2009 Animation, Adventure, Family, 
291 Top Gun HD DVD 1986 Action, Drama, Romance 
289 Total Recall Bluray + D 2012 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
295 Tourist, The Bluray + D 2010 Action, Romance, Thriller 
303 Towering Inferno, The  Original D 1974 Action, Thriller 
302 Toy Soldiers Original D 1991 Action, Drama, Thriller 
309 Toy Story Bluray + D 1995 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
310 Toy Story 2 Bluray + D 1999 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
311 Toy Story 3 Bluray + D 2010 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
292 Transformers Bluray + D 2007 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
294 Transformers: Dark of the Moon Bluray + D 2011 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi 
293 Transformers: Revenge of the F Bluray + D 2009 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
313 TRON: Legacy Bluray + D 2010 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi 
296 True Crime Original D 1999 Crime, Drama, Mystery, Thrille
299 Twister Original D 1996 Action, Adventure, Drama, Thri
320 U-571 Bluray + D 2000 Action, Drama, Thriller, War 
316 U.S. Marshals Original D 1998 Action, Crime, Thriller 
321 Unbreakable Original D 2000 Drama, Mystery, Sci-Fi, Thrill
317 Underdog Bluray + D 2007 Action, Adventure, Comedy, Fam
318 Unstoppable Bluray + D 2010 Action, Thriller 
315 Up Bluray + D 2009 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
330 Volcano Original D 1997 Action, Drama, Sci-Fi, Thrille
328 WALL·E Bluray + D 2008 Animation, Adventure, Family, 
335 War Horse Bluray + D 2011 Drama, War 
322 War of the Worlds Bluray + D 2005 Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thriller 
324 War of the Worlds, The Original D 1953 Action, Horror, Sci-Fi, Thrill
333 War, The HD DVD 1994 Drama 
332 Water Horse, The Bluray + D 2007 Adventure, Family, Fantasy 
334 What Dreams May Come HD DVD 1998 Drama, Fantasy, Romance 
325 Wild, The Bluray + D 2006 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
327 Winnie the Pooh Bluray + D 2011 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
331 Wizard of Oz, The Original D 1939 Adventure, Family, Fantasy, Mu
323 World Trade Center Bluray + D 2006 Drama 
341 Wreck-It Ralph Bluray + D 2012 Animation, Adventure, Comedy, 
336 X-Men Bluray + D 2000 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi 
339 X-Men Origins: Wolverine Bluray + D 2009 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
340 X-Men: First Class Bluray + D 2011 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi 
338 X-Men: The Last Stand Bluray + D 2006 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
337 X2 Bluray + D 2003 Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thr
329 Yogi Bear Bluray + D 2010 Animation, Adventure, Comedy,


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. I am impressed. That took a lot of time to gather I am sure. I have most if not all of my dvd's in several dvd cases.. It will take me a long time to make note of each and every one.. Unfortunately, I am too lazy to do a count.. But, good for you to get an organized list. 

For such a high list of dvds you own, you should upload to Kaleidescape System


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im using this program so its not so bad and its free.
Im just waiting on one of the staff here to see if its possible to keep the extra spaces as I had the format in columns so it was much better to read but as soon as its posted the forum software gets rid of all the spaces LOL


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a very nice collection Tony!! I have SOME of those as well!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Way too many to list as I'm approaching 500 Blu-ray titles. I know they'll be obsolete someday but I love collecting them.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure how many I own but looks like over a thousand dvds and a handful of blurays.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

We have a few I run them in alphabetical order and separate bluray from DVD. Roughly 375 DVD's and 350 blurays. We need to make a list someday incase the house burns down.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Im using this program so its not so bad and its free.


Cool. Thanks. I went to the link and downloaded it. It went very fast. Must be a very small program. 

I just opened it and it looks very nice.. I have to play with it but I am assuming, it is very easy to add/remove movie names, etc. 

Thanks for the program. It will come in handy. I have no other means to keep track of what I own..


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Im using this program so its not so bad and its free.
> Im just waiting on one of the staff here to see if its possible to keep the extra spaces as I had the format in columns so it was much better to read but as soon as its posted the forum software gets rid of all the spaces LOL


Thanks Tony, for the link to Eric's Movie Data Base.
Signed, Eric
LOL


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many to even try to add on here.

about 2100 blu-rays
400 dvd's 
about 200+ tv seasons and anime seasons


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I have 384 BD's 56 HD DVD's and 8 DVD's ( concert's ) and growing and i use the Blu-ray app on the phones to keep up to date and it's also good for games ( 360 and PS3 ).


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many to even try to add on here.
> 
> about 2100 blu-rays
> 400 dvd's
> about 200+ tv seasons and anime seasons


 we need to add pics. I hope your still saving for retirement.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol pawn shops and sales makes it so I spend much less than it seems. Plus I don't have kids or have expensive hobbies other than home theater

I'll upload pics when I can


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many to even try to add on here.
> 
> about 2100 blu-rays
> 400 dvd's
> about 200+ tv seasons and anime seasons


Holy cow Mike! 2100 Blu's? I didn't think there was even that many released.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Holy cow Mike! 2100 Blu's? I didn't think there was even that many released.


Lol


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JBrax said:


> moo cow Mike! 2100 Blu's? I didn't think there was even that many released.


lol, I'm nothing. I know guys over at Blu-ray.com who break 4000 easily

and there are about 14,000 + blu-rays released that I KNOW of (most likely more in some of the smaller channels)


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Almadacr said:


> I have 384 BD's 56 HD DVD's and 8 DVD's ( concert's ) and growing and i use the Blu-ray app on the phones to keep up to date and it's also good for games ( 360 and PS3 ).


Is there an iPhone app to keep track of what Blu-rays you own?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know my collection is small compared to some but I just cant justify buying every movie that comes out as many of them I would only ever watch once because they are so bad or never at all so whats the point in owning them is my thought.
Im surprised more people dont have even a simple list of what they own. I get people all the time asking me what movies I have and I find it so easy to just give them the printed out copy I have rather than say "go into the theater and look". I am bad at remembering all the names of movies LOL


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> I know my collection is small compared to some but I just cant justify buying every movie that comes out as many of them I would only ever watch once because they are so bad or never at all so whats the point in owning them is my thought.
> Im surprised more people dont have even a simple list of what they own. I get people all the time asking me what movies I have and I find it so easy to just give them the printed out copy I have rather than say "go into the theater and look". I am bad at remembering all the names of movies LOL


My wife started to do list our movies but never updated it, so it was a waste of time. We need to at least run a video of them and check the insurance for proper coverage to be safe. I agree some buys are bummers we mainly buy previewed titles. $10-12 for blurays from family video I got the Raven and Intruders for $2.95 each I had to buy them.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I use a software database called dvdprofiler. Easy to keep everything m in order


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I need something because twice now I've picked up a Blu-ray that I had already purchased.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JBrax said:


> I need something because twice now I've picked up a Blu-ray that I had already purchased.


Dido, Ive done that before LOL


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

JBrax said:


> I need something because twice now I've picked up a Blu-ray that I had already purchased.


I done this with a few blus also. Two that comes to mind are King King and Red Dawn

I now use and purchased an app called "My movies PRO" which is for mac, PC and mobile device.

Fastest way to enter all movies is by using the mobile device and scanning the bar code.

Oh BTW.... on the phone is says I have 360 blus and some more to scann. So I think i'm close to 400 blus. Thank goodness for a basement now


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Picture_Shooter said:


> I done this with a few blus also. Two that comes to mind are King King and Red Dawn
> 
> I now use and purchased an app called "My movies PRO" which is for mac, PC and mobile device.
> 
> ...


I'm going to check the App Store for that one because scanning the bar code sounds very convienient.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I'm going to check the App Store for that one because scanning the bar code sounds very convienient.


Just downloaded My Movies for iPhone Pro. This is perfect and EXACTLY what I needed. Thanks!


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Is there an iPhone app to keep track of what Blu-rays you own?


Yeap , you can track your BD , DVD's and gaming like PS3 and XBOX . 

For Android

For Apple products .


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have an Oppo and streaming makes my library count every movie ever made...:neener: Sorry I couldn't resist...:bigsmile: I don't really buy alot so my physical count is 100 BD's 80 Hd dvd's and about 125 dvd's.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I just keep track of my stuff on blu-ray.com. According to my profile on their database, I have the following: 306 movies, 40 TV seasons, 242 SKUs.

I'd share the list but I'm too lazy to type it  It is tiny in comparison to a lot of people though. Some of the galleries I've seen are completely ridiculous (and awesome). Rooms the size of my house just full of blurays. Just keeping up with a movie collection of that size would be like a part time job


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

THANKS for the link, I really like it. Now to fill them all in.


----------

